# Hans Zimmer's Interstellar - Score Analysis



## ashtongleckman (Jun 5, 2018)

Hey all! Here's my analysis for Hans Zimmer's Interstellar score. I take a look at the themes, recording locations, instrumentation, use / background of the organ, etc. I also look into a few of the main cues in the film. 

You can pick up a free download of the Cubase project file, stems, and the MIDI file (if you don't use Cubase) in the pinned comment of the video, as well as the chapters for all the various sections.



Hope you guys enjoy!


----------



## Mike Fox (Jun 5, 2018)

Nice! This is a great series that is always enjoyable to watch. 

Did you ever get around to doing an analysis for IT?


----------



## ashtongleckman (Jun 5, 2018)

Mike Fox said:


> Nice! This is a great series that is always enjoyable to watch.
> 
> Did you ever get around to doing an analysis for IT?



Not yet, that should be coming sometime soon. Been wanting to do a Benjamin Wallfish score for a while. Right now the next thing is a Lord of the Rings series.


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Jun 5, 2018)

Excellent! I've been hoping for this one. Thanks Ashton.


----------



## MartinAlexander (Jun 28, 2018)

Studying this scores might also be helpful.

Gabriel Fauré - Requiem

Jean Sibelius - Symphony 7


----------

